# CALCASIEU SHOOTOUT 4/19 & 4/20



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Arrived 4/18 do the smell of boiled crabs and shrimp gumbo and met with my good friend of Hackberry Trophy Charters Rusty Byler. We statagized our plan for the next day and stuff and got ready. Woke up to a good SE wind at 15mph and found our shoreline and immediatly started grtting blow ups on top. Fished non stop for 2 hours, and caught about 15 trout to 6 pounds on silver/ black skitterwalks. Then moved to te reefs in the lake and caught fish at will on tequila gold, plum/chartruese sand eel, and doa shrimp. We fished until 5 pm and caught a 90 trout to six pounds with the average of 2 pounds. 10 short of our four man Lousiana limit. What a blast!!!
DAY 2 4/20
We woke up to no wind today, but we thought there was no way we could have the same type of day again!! We started on the same shoreline with tops and caught a few on top with numerous blow ups, but not the same as the day before. Wind picked up about 8 am and we fished with minimal luck till about 10 am when we found a flock of birds working, and we nailed the trout on the same colored lures as yesterday for about 2 hours and called it a day. Final tally was 60 trout to 5 pounds with average being about a 2 lbs again. Another great day i never thought that was possible. I guess Louisiana is a totally different story. 

TIME FOR THE FAMILY FISH FRY!!!!!!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice Report.... Calc is sooooooo much fun

Thomas


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

150 fish.....I hope your family is VERY big and hungry. 

Looks like a lot of fun, need to get over there some time.

12lb


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice report and solid trip .. Good info ..


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Congrats on the trip! If you have too much fish, you can count on me to come eat it...


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Sounds like an awsome trip!! But then again, you all always seem to catch good fish! 

Congrats!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Man what a nice report, I have fished that lake before and had simaliar results. That is one hell of a good lake to fish.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Forget the fish, I'll take that gumbo and boiled crabs any day. Great report. thanks for sharing.


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

WOW! Sweet report.
-KC


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

That's a heck of a haul. Those crabs look awesome also.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I am going to have to make a trip over there this year. It's good to know that after the hurricanes the charters are back at it.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Im hungry ,those crabs look good 
good report


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

way to go Mike!!! good luck with the Shootout...i'll call you next weekend


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice report Mike. I wonder why they dont raise their size limits. Seems like they would have a lot more bigger trout. Ive been fishing there and you can just wear out little 12-14 inchers all day. I guess they do eat better on the other hand.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

someday i'm goin to go there


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks for all the comments. This is one of the best web sites out there for all the info everone shares


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Great catch.


----------



## Reel Anxious (Jul 8, 2004)

Dang, looks like the new lake limit decrease was just a little too slow to stop you and your boys from killing more fish than anyone could possibly eat in a year. Its trips like this that make me laugh when the guides over here talk about how important it is to lower the limits, then take you out and kill every fish that hits the deck. Hope you feel like a big man.

R.A.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

If he was within the limits I think we should lay off the criticism. He is obviously proud and excited about his catch and plans on sharing his reward with his family.....why ruin that with sarcastic comments?!!! 


I'm happy he caught fish and glad he shared it with the board!!!! Great job, great report, and good pics. 

Mike


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

This is a fishing report forum. If you do not like to read reports about people catching fish, try somewhere else. This kind of ankle biting is not going to be tolerated.



Reel Anxious said:


> Dang, looks like the new lake limit decrease was just a little too slow to stop you and your boys from killing more fish than anyone could possibly eat in a year. Its trips like this that make me laugh when the guides over here talk about how important it is to lower the limits, then take you out and kill every fish that hits the deck. Hope you feel like a big man.
> 
> R.A.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Awesome catch. Let us know how many recipes you check out. Fried sounds good.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Reel Anxious said:


> Dang, looks like the new lake limit decrease was just a little too slow to stop you and your boys from killing more fish than anyone could possibly eat in a year. Its trips like this that make me laugh when the guides over here talk about how important it is to lower the limits, then take you out and kill every fish that hits the deck. Hope you feel like a big man.
> 
> R.A.


BOO HOO HOO BOO HOO

Great catch , glad to see someone is tearing them up every now and then.
Good fish pile pics to.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

thats why that guy has negative feedback...lol...if your so worried about the fish why don't you go to a animal rights activist forum with your wining... once again way to go Big Mike


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Reel Anxious*

He More Than Likely Does Not Catch Many Fish There For He Must Give Everybody Else Grief, And If You Must Know My Share Has Been Disposed Off On A Huge Fish Fry With My Family!!!!! Dont Be A Hater!!!! Thats Why Alot Of People Dont Post They Hate Getting Bashed!!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

troutmanmike said:


> He More Than Likely Does Not Catch Many Fish There For He Must Give Everybody Else Grief, And If You Must Know My Share Has Been Disposed Off On A Huge Fish Fry With My Family!!!!! Dont Be A Hater!!!! Thats Why Alot Of People Dont Post They Hate Getting Bashed!!


That's exactly what Jay Watkins told me last year. Those people who ***** like that are ****** because they can't ever catch a limit. Therefore, they assume they can't catch a limit because everyone else is catching too many. It is usually only because they can't find the fish.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Reel Anxious*



troutmanmike said:


> He More Than Likely Does Not Catch Many Fish There For He Must Give Everybody Else Grief, And If You Must Know My Share Has Been Disposed Off On A Huge Fish Fry With My Family!!!!! Dont Be A Hater!!!! Thats Why Alot Of People Dont Post They Hate Getting Bashed!!


Mike..he actually catches alot of fish...big ones..Just ask Havens, or B.Little..

Don't be hatin back...Already PM'ED him with a courtesy lesson..he knows better..he really is an alright guy....I think the LA. guides have rubbed him wrong a few times, and you were the recipient of the frustration..keep fishing as you were..hope the family gets together for a Mike's Family Fish Fry..

Great Louisiana haul.......Thanks..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I dunno if it was the same guide service now so I'm a gunna edit. You'll have to find the post on the old w m site thingy I was talking about.


----------



## Reel Anxious (Jul 8, 2004)

Fishinchick, please do not threaten me with empty promises. There are not many if any on this board that have been members longer than me and last time I checked, I had the right to express my own opinions about whatever. You threatening people is not going to change those opinions. I was not trying to start anything, but I think that kind of senseless killing of fish is not necessary. Those fish will freezer burn just in time to come over next year and start the cycle over again. There has allready been a HUGE impact on our fishery over here from too much of the same thing. Sorry if you took that as a direct attack on this person but I am trying to get a point accross. In fact, this guy was within the limit law, but that does not mean it was a consevative effort. I know guides personally over here and I bust their **** everytime they kill that many too. Most of the guids that I know personally say they would not practice this if not from the pressure from the anglers in their party, most of which are from Texas. We changes our limit laws in Texas long ago for a reason so I think we should know better. I refuse to sit on my hands and watch the continued decline of this fishery. I dont mean to get your panties in a knot but it all starts with common sense and accountability. And there is a big difference between Jay Watkins killing 30 trout per day on a three man party and killing 100 trout per day for a 3 man party plus guide. Calcasieu guides keep their limits every trip. There have been some Texas guides that come over here and do the same thing, and they are no better than the rest. Sorry to get your panties in a knot but what I say is true weather you like it or not and until you see any of this for yourself, you cannot possibly know what I am talking about.

R.A.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I find it extremely interesting that you are only addressing me when in fact, there are many people who have spoken up on this subject as evidenced by your reputation. Think you'll have an easier go of it with me, guess again. That is weak. Go take on the good old boys. You are also featured on a thread on TTMB where I offer an explanation for my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Reel Anxious (Jul 8, 2004)

Trust me, gender does not have anything to do with it. It was the threat that stands the hair up on the back of my neck. See all the others just expressed their opinions on the subject where you issued a direct threat. That is why I specifically addressed you in my response. Again, sorry you took this personally because it is far from it.

R.A.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Reel Anxious said:


> Those fish will freezer burn just in time to come over next year and start the cycle over again. R.A.





troutmanmike said:


> And If You Must Know My Share Has Been Disposed Off On A Huge Fish Fry With My Family!!!!!


I don't think his fish got freezer burn....

and I do have a question for those folks in the know.....

are the limits in place, be them in LA, or TX, not set in order for folks to catch and retain a legal limit of fish? Is the problem, that the folks setting the limits are being reactive, rather than pro-active? While I can see both sides of this proverbial coin.....I'd much rather not see either side bashed openly. Things like this should go via pms, and not use up the band width...my post included.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Yeah and another moderator threatening to ban anyone who bashes a fishing report isn't as bad or worse. It's obviously personal. Take a trip over to TTMB RA. Then come back and jump on me.


Reel Anxious said:


> Trust me, gender does not have anything to do with it. It was the threat that stands the hair up on the back of my neck. See all the others just expressed their opinions on the subject where you issued a direct threat. That is why I specifically addressed yuo in my response. Again, sorry you took this personally.
> 
> R.A.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

could someone quote the threat? I gotta leave here in a few and wont be back till AM.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

This is evidentally the threat to end the world Profish.


FishinChick© said:


> This is a fishing report forum. If you do not like to read reports about people catching fish, try somewhere else. This kind of ankle biting is not going to be tolerated.


----------



## Reel Anxious (Jul 8, 2004)

Man, did not take this long to blow up. I am still amazed at the amount of traffic this board gets. I am sorry this blew up on the reports board as you are right about it being a reports board. I am not sorry for any of my comments, because I believe in everything I have said. Anyone who knows me knows this to be true, so please excuse my passion for the fishery. This will be my last post about this on the reports forum or the ttmb forum, and in fact I have nothing else to say, so like my mother taught me, I will not say anything at all. 

R.A.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

You are coming in with your passion at a time where there is serious pushback on making any comments or questions on reports that aren't hip hip hoorah. Like I said in the other thread this week, it is a timing problem more than anything else. I reacted strongly here because I have been privately (pm) saying for several days that you haven't even been back to address the issue.

I respect your passion for the fishery and I respect your right to say it just not in some guy's report.

Thanks for coming back in and discussing it. I probably should not have reacted so strongly. I just felt like I had been holding up the end of the board and then got slammed in the hand off. I hope you understand what I mean.

Keep posting.



Reel Anxious said:


> Man, did not take this long to blow up. I am still amazed at the amount of traffic this board gets. I am sorry this blew up on the reports board as you are right about it being a reports board. I am not sorry for any of my comments, because I believe in everything I have said. Anyone who knows me knows this to be true, so please excuse my passion for the fishery. This will be my last post about this on the reports forum or the ttmb forum, and in fact I have nothing else to say, so like my mother taught me, I will not say anything at all.
> 
> R.A.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Well I guess I am not the only one getting bashed by the populas.....But I will have to stand up for the angler...I suppose he was a 4th person on board and will respectfully take his share of the trout. Now in saying that....what would be his take...from 150 comes 37.5 trout...that is not enough trout to last very long or get freezer burnt unless you just don't eat trout that often...think about it..what does it take to have a fish fry? 5 0r 6 specks...thats 7 fish frys....get off of his back. I think that the nice folks that come up with those limits are smart enough to figure out what is good for there own fishing holes and the people that are smart enough to go catch them should not have to listen to a PETA rep like you. Like I said in another thread...I figured out what tight lines mean.................around the neck


TS


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

troutslayer said:


> Well I guess I am not the only one getting bashed by the populas.....But I will have to stand up for the angler...I suppose he was a 4th person on board and will respectfully take his share of the trout. Now in saying that....what would be his take...from 150 comes 37.5 trout...that is not enough trout to last very long or get freezer burnt unless you just don't eat trout that often...think about it..what does it take to have a fish fry? 5 0r 6 specks...thats 7 fish frys....get off of his back. I think that the nice folks that come up with those limits are smart enough to figure out what is good for there own fishing holes and the people that are smart enough to go catch them should not have to listen to a PETA rep like you. Like I said in another thread...I figured out what tight lines mean.................around the neck
> 
> TS


put the gas can down and step away from the fire


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hey, nice "siggy", dude. LOL


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Fishing Reports*

I guess this is just like any other fishing forum there will always be those who enjoy the info and those that just will never be happy. I am glad to share my info with anybody out there, but i am not sure if i will post anymore.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Mike that's just silly. If you are going to huff out of here after all of these people spoke up on your behalf then I wonder what we are losing. Now cowboy it up and don't let this get to you like that.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FC - that was troutslayer and troutmanmike

2 different users.


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Fishing Chick*

It funny you are right my wife was standing here and told me the exact same thing. thanks i will continue to post with pics!!!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=534420&postcount=40



speckle-catcher said:


> FC - that was troutslayer and troutmanmike
> 
> 2 different users.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

keep up the good work Mike


----------



## plugger21 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Nice catch*

Not trying to bash the catch at all, but why don't the guides in Big Lake tell their customers that the fish in that lake are polluted. It is a well known fact, but you always see the guides and their clients with 100 fish on the dock.


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

Good report, but can yall eat all that fish.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

It's a known fact that the fish are polluted in a lot of areas of Galveston too read the back of the TPWD book. Get a grip people...it was a heck of a catch...leave it at that. great report....good job..
TS


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

That is one hell of a haul.

If you need to give some away, gimme a shout....


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Speck Haul*

The fish has been disposed of in a fish fry for 35 people. That fish caught was divided by four others. So i have nothing left, but next time i will share. Will be going back there pretty soon.


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

Do you want to tell your kid and grandkids that back in the day there were fish everywhere,or you can just save some fish for tommorow so they can catch them for there self.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I think you need to be done here. This is over guy. Please let it go. 


JMERK said:


> Do you want to tell your kid and grandkids that back in the day there were fish everywhere,or you can just save some fish for tommorow so they can catch them for there self.


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

It was a good catch though


----------

